# Is it possible- speak in mic & hear thr Speakers?



## ykbks

hi
is it possible by any means to speak through mic and hear the output through speakers in real time?


----------



## gamerman4

Yes, but if your speakers are too close to the mic there will be feedback.
What OS do you have?


----------



## wardhanster

ykbks said:


> hi
> is it possible by any means to speak through mic and hear the output through speakers in real time?



hey buddy you should experiment that out yourself, before putting up these type of question.


----------



## koncling

just read your speaker or computer manual.


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm not 100% sure right off how to do this through Vista, but but in most any other copy of Windows...

Double click the speaker on the task bar to get Volume Control.  If you don't see microphone, go to options and properties.  At the bottom, check Microphone.  Now back to the mixer, you should be able to control your mic's volume.  This is NOT the recording volume, but the volume coming to your speakers.  To control the recording volume, do the same steps, but select Recording from the properties menu.


----------



## irsmart

In vista, right-click on the speaker/volume icon and click "Playback devices". Click on your speakers, then click "Properties". Go to the "Levels" tab and adjust the Microphone volume (and make sure it is not muted).


----------



## The_Other_One

irsmart said:


> In vista, right-click on the speaker/volume icon and click "Playback devices". Click on your speakers, then click "Properties". Go to the "Levels" tab and adjust the Microphone volume (and make sure it is not muted).



Thanks...  I need to get a VM of Vista going so I can make references when not using my machines with Vista


----------



## hlawson10

Thanks so much~ Just got mic and this was very helpful!!


----------

